# Alameda/Park Street Bike Show.



## island schwinn (May 11, 2017)

My show coming in October.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/216557135412365/

For the non Facebook folk,I'll post more info in a few days


----------



## mrg (May 11, 2017)




----------



## slick (May 12, 2017)

I'll be there with 11 teen bikes on display.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 12, 2017)

If it's the 14th we're there!


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 15, 2017)

Bumpin up.
This is the 6th annual show.it will be held on October 14th this year and coincides with the annual Park St classic car show.the owner of Alameda Bicycle is gracious enough to let us set up in his parking lot and always supports the show.no classes or competition,just a bunch of cool old bikes.


----------



## jacob9795 (Jun 15, 2017)

Brian, 
Is there a flyer we can share?

-Jake


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 15, 2017)

Have to get a flyer made soon.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 15, 2017)

Room booked. Can' wait!


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 20, 2017)

jacob9795 said:


> Brian,
> Is there a flyer we can share?
> 
> -Jake



I plan on getting a flyer in the next week.been a bit under the weather lately.


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Jul 20, 2017)

Gonna try to make this.


----------



## kreika (Aug 2, 2017)

That Prius guy would have been in for a shock if he hopped out and thirty plus of us rolled up on him! 

What's the skinny on the event? Not a swap but we show em off and shoot the breeze and have fun? Is cold one consumption allowed?


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 2, 2017)

Just hang out or check out the 400 cars on display.last year we drank tomato beers all day.


----------



## kreika (Aug 2, 2017)

Spicy red tomato beer? Never seen or tasted that. I'm down!


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 2, 2017)

kreika said:


> Spicy red tomato beer? Never seen or tasted that. I'm down!
> View attachment 654166



Strikingly similar.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 2, 2017)

island schwinn said:


> Just hang out or check out the 400 cars on display.last year we drank tomato beers all day.






kreika said:


> Spicy red tomato beer? Never seen or tasted that. I'm down!
> View attachment 654166




AKA Micheladas


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 3, 2017)

Here's the budget flyer for my show.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 3, 2017)

island schwinn said:


> Here's the budget flyer for my show.View attachment 654786



You coulda at least used a Colson


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 3, 2017)

I'm on a very low budget.couldn't get a Colson to pose for less than a grand.the Schwinn was easy.LOL.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Aug 3, 2017)

I had a blast there more than a few years ago, but since then have been "on assignment" a long way away when it happens.  bikes, cars, people.  What more can you ask for?  Alameda is kind of a Mayberrry tucked into San Francisco.  Wait for pedestrians in crosswalks to go all the way across the street before proceeding.  Hopefully you won't be shot, but you will get a ticket


----------



## Autocycleplane (Aug 3, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> You coulda at least used a rusty Colson




Fixed that for you


----------



## jacob9795 (Aug 3, 2017)

Cool! Thanks


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 7, 2017)

Not too far away now.actually had an email from the Alameda business association wanting to promote the bike show.
@slowroller1842


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## island schwinn (Sep 8, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 673446



Now I have to have that plate.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 9, 2017)

island schwinn said:


> Now I have to have that plate.



I know!
I was looking for a 1949 San Francisco, and it was as close as I could get.
Plus, the color was perfect.


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 28, 2017)

To the top.only a few weeks away.hope to see some friends and meet new ones.


----------



## oskisan (Sep 28, 2017)

island schwinn said:


> My show coming in October.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/216557135412365/
> 
> For the non Facebook folk,I'll post more info in a few days





Hey there Brian,

Is this a swap meet also? I'l try to make it out there to hang out with you guys..

Ken-


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 28, 2017)

oskisan said:


> Hey there Brian,
> 
> Is this a swap meet also? I'l try to make it out there to hang out with you guys..
> 
> Ken-



No swap meet.just bikes and about 400 cars.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 28, 2017)

island schwinn said:


> No swap meet.just bikes and about 400 cars.



I've been instructed to pretty up a nice ladies bike just for this show. See you there...


----------



## gkeep (Oct 3, 2017)

I was just in the shop Sunday with my daughter buying her new light for winter riding. I'm planning on coming over with my Pierce to hang out. Maybe I'll even get my wife to go for a ride.  Looking forward to drooling over everyone's bikes. And I'm spreading the word to friends and neighbors in town who cruise on vintage bikes, and some who will be showing their vehicles. My friend Ken will have his 1943 Willy's Jeep at the show.

Gary


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 10, 2017)

Yahoo,a few days left.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 10, 2017)

island schwinn said:


> Yahoo,a few days left.



We'll be there! Any plans for a pre or post show ride?


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 10, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> We'll be there! Any plans for a pre or post show ride?



I'll have my bikes on a trailer and nowhere to stash them,but others may want to ride.


----------



## gkeep (Oct 11, 2017)

If any one enjoys taking photos of their bike(s) with interesting backdrops there are a couple nice restored vintage sings on Webster Street building. This is the other business district at the west end of Alameda.
The Golden Bridge sign is a beauty. http://www.alameda-preservation.org/programs/preservation-awards/table/1431-webster-st/.

Or there is the nearby Mug Root Beer billboard for those 50s bikes. http://www.alameda-preservation.org/programs/preservation-awards/table/1521-webster-street/.

Gary


----------



## Maskadeo (Oct 13, 2017)

It's gonna be a party! Let's ride and do it up! (I have to go back to Michigan for 3 weeks right after!)


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 13, 2017)

On our way up! Stopping by at the Devils Canyon Brewery in San Carlos if anyone wants to meet up. Great food and of course beer! Bands too!
http://www.devilscanyon.com/


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 13, 2017)

All loaded up. See you guys tomorrow.


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 13, 2017)

Loaded my trailer and a few more in the truck in the morning.picked up 4 jugs of spicy V8 and 2 36 packs of beer.tomato beer for all.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 13, 2017)

island schwinn said:


> Loaded my trailer and a few more in the truck in the morning.picked up 4 jugs of spicy V8 and 2 36 packs of beer.tomato beer for all.View attachment 691689




Are you sure that trailer can handle all that weight? :eek:


----------



## Pedal pushers (Oct 13, 2017)

.


----------



## Pedal pushers (Oct 13, 2017)

Have fun kiddos!! I'm hanging out with my buddy Georgie thIs weekend  :-X after work that is. 
Take lots of pics!


----------



## gkeep (Oct 13, 2017)

Sounds like you'll need some chips to go with the lunch of beer flavored gazpacho. 
I'll ride my Pierce over but don't know how long I can hang out, my weekend has become way to booked up in the last couple of days.

Gary


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 14, 2017)

Pedal pushers said:


> View attachment 691732 View attachment 691733 Have fun kiddos!! I'm hanging out with my buddy Georgie thIs weekend  :-X after work that is.
> Take lots of pics!



Take care of my boy Liz!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 14, 2017)

Pedal pushers said:


> View attachment 691732 View attachment 691733 Have fun kiddos!! I'm hanging out with my buddy Georgie thIs weekend  :-X after work that is.
> Take lots of pics!



Found some of George's buddies in Alameda!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 14, 2017)

So many beautiful homes on the ride into today's show.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## Maskadeo (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## Maskadeo (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## Maskadeo (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## Maskadeo (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## island schwinn (Oct 14, 2017)

And the party continues.just got home.what a day.had a blast.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## Pedal pushers (Oct 15, 2017)

Aww I miss you guys. Looks like so much fun! Say hello to Lola @island schwinn 
I'm taking Georgie for a little ride @fordmike65 
He's having fun.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Oct 15, 2017)

Maskadeo said:


> View attachment 692384 View attachment 692385 View attachment 692386 View attachment 692387




Is Mike passed out on someone's front lawn? Looks like I missed out on an epic ride.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 15, 2017)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> Is Mike passed out on someone's front lawn? Looks like I missed out on an epic ride.



Don't be ridiculous! I was just resting my eyes


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 23, 2018)

SHOW'S ON AGAIN.OCTOBER 13TH THIS YEAR.COME HAVE SOME FUN.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Oct 12, 2018)

I always see a strong colson or Shelby invasion participation. how about a show of force from the mead cycles-'Ranger'. any Ranger's in the area-how about a 'Ranger Roundup'!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 12, 2018)

mr.cycleplane said:


> I always see a strong colson or Shelby invasion participation. how about a show of force from the mead cycles-'Ranger'. any Ranger's in the area-how about a 'Ranger Roundup'!View attachment 882297



You coming out??


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 12, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 692026View attachment 692027View attachment 692028View attachment 692029View attachment 692030View attachment 692031View attachment 692032View attachment 692033View attachment 692034View attachment 692035View attachment 692036View attachment 692037View attachment 692038View attachment 692039View attachment 692040View attachment 692041



Thanks for all the head badge photos.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Oct 12, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> You coming out??



i'll be there-hopefully a few more rangers in the area show up!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Oct 13, 2018)

a big attaboy to the folks at the Alameda Bicycle shop who gave us their customer parking lot for the 8th Annual Alameda Bike Show. many thanks to Brian for putting on the bike show (i'm marking my calendar for next year!). it was in conjunctions with a mega huge car show so there was plenty to see. weather was perfect-great bike friends-lots of great eateries within walking distance and plenty to drink. the official drink of this meet being a v8 and beer concoction-pictures to follow!


----------

